# North Beach report



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

North beach pier was F#&#$ amazing 
caught sooo much bluee fish like 40 me and my cousin. and the spot fish are right under the pier, just drop it right at the pier and u will get a double header spot, a lot of blues, pretty decent size, and cousin caught one huge red drum. 

no stripers no flounder =(

use shrimp, spot for blues

and blood worms 

notin else


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Great report...Thanks.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

LargemouthBass said:


> North beach pier was F#&#$ amazing
> caught sooo much bluee fish like 40 me and my cousin. and the spot fish are right under the pier, just drop it right at the pier and u will get a double header spot, a lot of blues, pretty decent size, and cousin caught one huge red drum.
> 
> no stripers no flounder =(
> ...


LMBass which side of pier were you on left or rt


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

The right side

why?


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

LargemouthBass said:


> The right side
> 
> why?


thats the best side on that pier. maybe its deeper over there.
also did they charge you to fish, and did they close the pier at 11pm????


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

yea they did charge =(
and a max of 2 rods per person it was 3 dollars
you can bring whatever size cooler you want

But usually that place sucked but around now its reallllyy good, but its going to be over soon. Same with Choptank and other places everywhere seems to start having a lot of fish around now.

Got school, and sports, and everything no time for fishing till next year =(, and im no ice fishing pro

btw remeber for those spot fish there like right under the pier, dont throw so far out.


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

hey bigpapamd

once my cousin caught that big red drum, we both weren't even thinking of getting a red drum or even knew we were able too. So i kinda want to learn about red drum fishing. you know anything about em?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

LargemouthBass said:


> hey bigpapamd
> 
> once my cousin caught that big red drum, we both weren't even thinking of getting a red drum or even knew we were able too. So i kinda want to learn about red drum fishing. you know anything about em?


i wish i did!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

haha im doing some searchin and googling seems like the regular hi low and i dont think ima need a shock absorber knot or anything. Just straight steel. Bait seems kinda same too.


----------



## Childs (Apr 3, 2008)

how big was the red drum length or weight???


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

it was 38 inches, and i didn't weigh it.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

LargemouthBass said:


> it was 38 inches, and i didn't weigh it.


LMBass what time did you go to pier and was it during hi-tide


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

My friend told me fishing was the best around sunset so we were there at 7-8 ish. And i have no idea about the high tide we just went. sorry


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

LargemouthBass said:


> My friend told me fishing was the best around sunset so we were there at 7-8 ish. And i have no idea about the high tide we just went. sorry


There is a drop off at both corners. If you can throw out at a 45 degree angle on the right side and toward the bouy on the left side.
There is a smaller dropoff to the left of the left corner. If you throw about 100 to 150 feet straight out there is another drop off.
the same distance out in front is hang up city. A few years ago a construction barge broke loose and lost a cable. They never recovered it and people constantly hang up on it. I fish there and just reel the line in faster.
I drove by at 7 this morning and there were already several people fishing.

JC


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

bigpapamd1 said:


> thats the best side on that pier. maybe its deeper over there.
> also did they charge you to fish, and did they close the pier at 11pm????


As far as closing they run hot and cold.
Sometimes they will close at 11 and saturday night they were open most of the night. We went by atound 1230 and they were still fishing. 
Normally if they do not get any idiots that are drinking and raising hell they are sometime pretty easy going. The neighbors in the area are the ones that got the place closed. They kept complaining about the drinking and noise.
I live there and am not crazy about fishing there. I go and watch the show sometime as it really gets crowded and tangles are everywhere.


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

ye as Jcreamer said, 
but usually that place sucks for fishing


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*largemouthbass*

You caught lots of fish yet you say the place sucks I fished that place for over 20 yrs I never seen a 38'' red drum caught there, a caught like that would be news on that pier every day, I am a regular visitor and I heard nothing about it you should get a citation for that fish  I wonder if you meant 8'' puppy drum show us a picture 
J Creamer is right the problem on that pier are the loudmouth drunks , a guy brings a boom-box and he plays the same music every day loud, over and over again as if he is playing for a geto party :fishing:


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

I isn;t a good place to go fishing its deep into the cheasapeake and its dirty, but it was close from where we live and i just went with my cuz. And That red drum was a 38, idk about the news they were just like wow nice fish. 

We didnt have a camera on the pier and the cell phone pics are tiny. I tried blowing them up on the computer but they are just too blurry. My cousin took pictures of it at his house tho cause he caught the red drum.

Here is the Red drum guys 

http://www.pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=4784


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

*?*

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/fishfacts/reddrum.asp


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

lol SGT im not trying to show them how a red drum looks like trynna show supercast that we caught a big red drum.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

he might have been alluding to the regulations....

Currently, red drum must be at least 18 inches but no more than 27 inches to keep, and recreational anglers are permitted 1 fish/person/day.

You and your cousin will more than likely catch some flak from this, but hopefully you'll learn from it.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Niiiiice catch


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

fish-on said:


> he might have been alluding to the regulations....
> 
> Currently, red drum must be at least 18 inches but no more than 27 inches to keep, and recreational anglers are permitted 1 fish/person/day.
> 
> You and your cousin will more than likely catch some flak from this, but hopefully you'll learn from it.


Yeah he and his cousin are poachers,hopefully he will not make the same mistake 
in the future.


----------



## shootera3 (Sep 5, 2004)

*where is North Beach?*

Where is North Beach?


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

LargemouthBass said:


> lol SGT im not trying to show them how a red drum looks like trynna show supercast that we caught a big red drum.


i believe you LMB cause there hav been 2 red drums caught at Breezy pt. last week!!!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Dude, you and your cousin need to check the regs. As a few folks have already pointed out, that fish was illegal. Ignorance of the rules isn't an excuse. If you're going to fish or hunt, pay attention to the posted regulations. This type of behavior only hurts us all in the long run.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Like Cdog and Fish-on have said, the proper size limit is 18" to 27". Anything over 27" or anything under 18" must be released. 

You guys dodged a major fine by keeping that fish and not getting stopped. I'm hoping this was due to ignorance of the imposed limits on red drum.


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

LB, I can't believe you've got the nads to post a report and a pic of the illegal drum you two poached. That's just wrong. Wish I'd been there, you'd be waiting for your day in court.


----------



## noypi (Aug 28, 2008)

ignorance of the law is not an excuse.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Part of the reason the drum are returning to our MD waters is the ban on keeping fish like that. You guys are adults and should have known better. Poachers.


----------



## mepps3 (May 18, 2007)

LargemouthBass said:


> haha im doing some searchin and googling seems like the regular hi low and i dont think ima need a shock absorber knot or anything. Just straight steel. Bait seems kinda same too.


So you are willing to research this, but don't even bother to lookup the fishing regulations?? 

Care to explain yourself??


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

oh wow, sorry everybody i didn't know about red drum regulations my bad on that. I didnt even know about red drum and didnt know how to catch it either, Trying to catch blues and spot. Blues and spot or croaker or rock fish dont have a oversize limit. So i thought since this fish is big it was prob over the size it needed to be, so we took it. 

Im not going to go red drum fishing ever again, straight blues and spot. 

If i knew i would have released it, and mepp3 nobody on the pier knew either...they said its over the size req nobody said anything about oversize limit, Im not stupid i asked around cause i didn't know about this fish. If i had a computer with me i probably would have researched too. 

But i cant release it its dead and half eaten. Sorry everybody im no poacher and i obey the rules for freshwater fishing and SW i just started SW and i didnt fully educate myself with SW rules.


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

Jeez all because that one dude wanted proof, now i might go to jail.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

LargemouthBass said:


> Jeez all because that one dude wanted proof, now i might go to jail.


What's done is done, at least you know better now. Some folks are a bit too harsh over an honest mistake. Live and learn, and look at it this way, had you not posted up, you might have gone on thinking what happened was all right-- and it could have wound up happening again. 

It always pays to know the regs yourself, you can't rely on some "other" folks at the pier to set you straight. Way to many don't know the regs themselves, and there are unfortunately too many that don't care about regs, even if they know better. 

At least your not part of the latter bunch.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

ridiculous. anyone sent dnr an email?


----------



## s14turbo (May 31, 2008)

Holy crap. Half of you adults act like you've never made a mistake. At least he's apologized and is not argumentative about what he's done. Kid caught a big fish, got excited, took it home, shut up.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

s14turbo said:


> Holy crap. Half of you adults act like you've never made a mistake. At least he's apologized and is not argumentative about what he's done. Kid caught a big fish, got excited, took it home, shut up.


mistakes are things that happen by accident. by going out there and NOT taking the effort to look things up he made a bad choice, not an mistake. HE chose not to look it up. If he was going out drinkin with a girl I think its safe to say he wouldn't have forgotten protection.

The point is, the same as why care crashes are no longer deemed accidents, they are collisions, because SOMEONE didn't do what was in their power to avoid it.

Maybe you should break into someones house they could get scared and excited and by accident shoot at you. I'll make sure I shut up cause he was excited. Your totally right!


----------



## s14turbo (May 31, 2008)

You have to be educated in order to know the law. Unfortunately with fishing you have to take it upon yourself to educate, its not taught to you. Not one fisherman can say they weren't surprised by how many rules must be followed for a simple day fishing anymore. It was simply lack of knowledge. Enough jib jab, if you're going to report, report.

(PS I have no idea why I'm posting, I never post. Especially with threads like this haha.)


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

NTKG said:


> ridiculous. anyone sent dnr an email?


what kills me is this guy honestly made a mistake and 1/2 of you self righteous ,
(i dont want to give up my favorite fishing spot) idiots wants to crucify him. i believe every1 on this forum hav at 1 time or another kept an undersized fish by mistake and you all knew the rules. LMB next time just post without pics
and if they dont believe you "shame on them"!!!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Yeah Bigpa, most of us on these boards pretty much worship the Red Drum as a prize trophy fish, especially from the surf. Everyone makes a mistake at some point or another, its true. 

I think Surf Cat said it best and I believe he made an honest mistake. But I'll bet ya one thing, LMB won't be fishing without knowing the limits again or at the least having a limit sheet with him.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Fishbreath said:


> Yeah Bigpa, most of us on these boards pretty much worship the Red Drum as a prize trophy fish, especially from the surf. Everyone makes a mistake at some point or another, its true.
> 
> I think Surf Cat said it best and I believe he made an honest mistake. But I'll bet ya one thing, LMB won't be fishing without knowing the limits again or at the least having a limit sheet with him.


i agree with you 100%


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

im sorry =( i am a disgrace to the P&S forum in my 1st week. 

Oh well thanks, and i know now, I'm not going to ever go fishing for red drum anymore...bad exp


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

dang 43 posts for a report


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

s14turbo said:


> Holy crap. Half of you adults act like you've never made a mistake. At least he's apologized and is not argumentative about what he's done. Kid caught a big fish, got excited, took it home, shut up.



I have two things to say. 

1: The person in the picture is NOT a kid!

2: When i got my fishing license i also got a little bitty paper card that had all of the fishing regulations on it.

No excuse, even after i posted the maryland dnr regulations you just blew it off as if i was trying to show what a drum looked like! Pure ignorance.

I even release slot sized drum.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

The next time I find a pier where no one knows a 38" red is illegal, will be the first and ONLY time I find a pier like that...

And blaming them is not a reason for keeping it. Know the rules yourself and you wont have to ask them. Im a catch and release kinda guy all the way, but I understand people keeping some fish here and there. Its the people that keep every fish they catch that really make me mad, and really those who keep a fish that huge...

And then act like a tool when pointed out to you


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Ok guys it's time to let this go. The guy made a mistake and will probably never make it again. Granted he should have check the regulations on it but if he knew it was illegal he probably wouldn't have kept it as well as taken a picture of an illegal catch and put it on the internet. Mistakes happen. There are plenty of people out there who know the regulations but still continue to poach.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Anthony, you took the words right out of my mouth and maybe even better, I am sure if he had known he wouldn't have posted the pic. Even I have made a BooBoo by not knowing the size limit on a Pigfish  and used one to catch a big Cobe,,, now should I have known the size limit on every fish swiming in the waters,,, Yup I am suppose to but nowdays if I don't know I toss them back.

Largemouth, as you see Red Drum are a prize fish and guarded closely by most all Drum fishermen, once you get bitten by the Big Drum bug it's a bad bad thing. I am sure you have learned a great lesson and I sure do hope you go forward and become a die hard surf fisherman.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

LMB
You just experience a feeding freenzy...look at it like a initiation ....don't take it personal it's just one of those things....stick around for awhile you will see it again and this time you might be one of the predators instead of the prey ...lol

You did say north beach pier ...right ?


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

yea North beach pier =)
its really go this month but after this month or so its going to start sucking again, Never go there untill like very late summer.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

In about 4 weeks your see some of the bays biggest blue coming over the rail and me with a smile on my face


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

thanks everybody for the advice, and i got the point...and im sorry...AND IM NOT A POACHER! i would never go around killing elephants for food and money same goes for fish, so stop calling me a poacher i only did it once and it was on accident and some stupidity mixed in, Also some ppl said im one of those bad type of ppl, i never robbed a bank or done anything bad, i never got in a car accident, and i never cheated on my gf and same goes with those parties i rarely go to the "avg" college parties. 

Now can we end this? instead of making me feel worse and worse.


----------



## noypi (Aug 28, 2008)

LargemouthBass said:


> oh wow, sorry everybody i didn't know about red drum regulations my bad on that. I didnt even know about red drum and didnt know how to catch it either, Trying to catch blues and spot. Blues and spot or croaker or rock fish dont have a oversize limit. So i thought since this fish is big it was prob over the size it needed to be, so we took it.


rockfish has an oversized limit, doesn't it?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

noypi said:


> rockfish has an oversized limit, doesn't it?


You can keep one over 28 in the bay.


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

why does red drum have a oversize limit?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

To protect the large breeders. Red drum were almost wiped out not too long ago.


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

Oh


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

LMB, not trying to bust your chops anymore so than has already been done, but you really might want to think about deleting your pic. Md marine patrol might try to meet up with you with the evidence on the web and all. Just a thought....


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Andre said:


> In about 4 weeks your see some of the bays biggest blue coming over the rail and me with a smile on my face


some of those big blues are already at Breezy pt.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

SGT.Bunghole said:


> I have two things to say.
> 
> 1: The person in the picture is NOT a kid!
> 
> ...



What I find funny is that YOU don't get that he didn't get your subtle hint, even tho many of us understood that. 


Give it a break, fer crying out loud. Are you trying to help people out , or just turn them off to fishing boards?


----------



## Steam (Apr 7, 2008)

LMB--Keep on fishing. Some of the elitest a$$holes on the site who's sh-t doesn't stink want to crucify you to make themselves look better. Everyone makes mistakes--or has accidents. F-Them. No one knows everything and I been fishing for 30++ years. I caught a puppy drum way above the 301 bridge on the Potomac--I didn't know the size limit because I didn't even know or think that drum came that far up-river. I thought it was a big and lost croaker (171/2 ")til I saw the spot. I didn't keep it because I didn't want to. But if I was looking for fish to fry it would have gone in the cooler. I did, however look up the reg when I got home--and was suprized to find one. So fine me and arrest me to a$$holes. Way to help a guy out--I bet he's got a fishing license just like you--helping to pay for his right to fish and yours. And he's definetly more honest--at least he admits his mistakes. A$$holes

Ban me if you want--cause right now I'm digusted with this BS--arrogant SOBs


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

steam said:


> lmb--keep on fishing. Some of the elitest a$$holes on the site who's sh-t doesn't stink want to crucify you to make themselves look better. Everyone makes mistakes--or has accidents. F-them. No one knows everything and i been fishing for 30++ years. I caught a puppy drum way above the 301 bridge on the potomac--i didn't know the size limit because i didn't even know or think that drum came that far up-river. I thought it was a big and lost croaker (171/2 ")til i saw the spot. I didn't keep it because i didn't want to. But if i was looking for fish to fry it would have gone in the cooler. I did, however look up the reg when i got home--and was suprized to find one. So fine me and arrest me to a$$holes. Way to help a guy out--i bet he's got a fishing license just like you--helping to pay for his right to fish and yours. And he's definetly more honest--at least he admits his mistakes. A$$holes
> 
> ban me if you want--cause right now i'm digusted with this bs--arrogant sobs


amen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

its not as bad as someone taking a 6 inch flounder. I was at solomons last week and saw the dude next to me put a flounder around 6 inches into his cooler. i told him that he needed to release it but the dude was like **** off, if i had my phone with me i would have called pp quick to.


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

The amount of profanity a person has to use to make a point says alot.


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

*my 2cents worth*

Right Dont ever have to worry about being Loud or Boastfull, it dont have to be proud, or over bearing, it is what it is right. The bible said yeah with no sin cast the first stone, to stand around and belittle a man, that didnt know something and tried to use the resources at hand to find out an answer. If you wish to be holier then thou then make sure you have never done anything wrong yourself that you can say you didnt know that could have been found out somewere within the world. Its Great to be able to point fingers but for everyone you point 10 more will be pointing back at you. And Instead of Chashtizing the Young man, simply say, you before ever keeping a fish that you are even remotle unsure of the regulations about keeping its better to let them go, for you can always catch a fish another day, and if you would like a mentor for some surf fishing, rig tieing, or just a fishing buddy fill free to PM me or post when I post when I am heading out. I might not be the Best but I catch fish.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

yea i should delete the pics, and thanks for the head up surf cat, lol i had no idea. 
Thanks steam and others for trying to give me some back. =)


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Fish*

First off, Nice fish LMB. Congrats on the catch!!!

Yeah, you made a big mistake by keeping a over the slot drum. Ignorance of the law will not hold up in a court of law. However I understand your situation. 

Your biggest mistake was to post the fish on a public board even though you had no clue it was an illegal fish. 

After a couple of years of reading posts like this, I refuse to post a picture of any fish I catch or deer I shoot. In someone's eyes I will be in the wrong for my actions. 

In the future I guarantee that you will make yourself aware of what your keeping and the limits you are allowed to keep. If you learned from your mistake you came out a better person because of it. If you don't learn from this mistake and continue to keep onder/over the slot drum, then you are a poacher. 

I also bet that you will think twice about posting a report in the future. I would!! 

Again, nice fish!!

Darin


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

thanks Darin

I kinda like this post a lot of ppl are understanding in this forum, Seems like the most of you guys are parents with 2-3 kids. I hope you guys can all forgive me and still answer my questions i post in the future instead of blowing me off saying he was the stupid poacher.


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

Surf Cat said:


> What I find funny is that YOU don't get that he didn't get your subtle hint, even tho many of us understood that.
> 
> 
> Give it a break, fer crying out loud. Are you trying to help people out , or just turn them off to fishing boards?




Maybe i should have said here is a link to learn the f-ing regulations u tool!

Im sick and tired of seeing small and overslot fish being taken, not to mention being bragged about.... For the last two days or whatever i have been blasted with that picture every time i log onto p+s. Or maybe its starting to become pms.

Bash me for standing up for the good guys and belittle me when i refute my comment.

Not to mention i think i was the first to pick up on this issue at hand. Read the thread from the begging. 

Im done with this post.


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

oooooOkayy no need to build up a war...


----------



## CrappieKid (Jan 21, 2008)

WHY DON'T ALL YOU OLD PEOPLE PAY ATTENTION TO YOUR GERITOL(SP). THATS ALL YOU SOUND LIKE IS A BUNCH OF OLD MEN. PEOPLE MAKE MISTAKES, SOME ADMIT IT AND SOME DON'T. FOR THE ONES THAT DO.... GOOD JOB!! FOR THOSE THAT DON'T... PIzz OFF. KEEP FISHING PAY ATTENTION TO THE SIZE AND IF YOU EAT IT... WELL TAKE A BITE FOR ME. :beer::fishing:


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

CrappieKid said:


> WHY DON'T ALL YOU OLD PEOPLE PAY ATTENTION TO YOUR GERITOL(SP). THATS ALL YOU SOUND LIKE IS A BUNCH OF OLD MEN. PEOPLE MAKE MISTAKES, SOME ADMIT IT AND SOME DON'T. FOR THE ONES THAT DO.... GOOD JOB!! FOR THOSE THAT DON'T... PISS OFF. KEEP FISHING PAY ATTENTION TO THE SIZE AND IF YOU EAT IT... WELL TAKE A BITE FOR ME. :beer::fishing:


LMAO ...Kid, some of the people who commented are probably no older than you...either way, this post is done!! 

By the way, has anyone seen my Geritol and Depends....

MODS, PLEASE SHUT THIS THING DOWN, its not serving any useful purpose other than setting people off.


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

CrappieKid said:


> WHY DON'T ALL YOU OLD PEOPLE PAY ATTENTION TO YOUR GERITOL(SP). THATS ALL YOU SOUND LIKE IS A BUNCH OF OLD MEN. PEOPLE MAKE MISTAKES, SOME ADMIT IT AND SOME DON'T. FOR THE ONES THAT DO.... GOOD JOB!! FOR THOSE THAT DON'T... PIzz OFF. KEEP FISHING PAY ATTENTION TO THE SIZE AND IF YOU EAT IT... WELL TAKE A BITE FOR ME. :beer::fishing:


lol =)


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

> some of those big blues are already at Breezy pt.
> __________________



How big are the blues at breezy


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Andre said:


> How big are the blues at breezy


12 to 20inches!!!


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

dang those are nice blues
but the one that i got at north beach was 14-20 prob and thick


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

LargemouthBass said:


> dang those are nice blues
> but the one that i got at north beach was 14-20 prob and thick



FYI - in Virginia there's no size limit on blues and you can possess 10 per day. It's always wise to check to be sure those numbers are still current.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

shootera3 said:


> Where is North Beach?


In Calvert county about a mile from Rod and Reel.
North Beach and Cheasapeake Beach bounderies join at one point.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Bigpapamd1

During the second week of Oct there were over 20".... 4-6 lbs


----------



## Wannafishallday (Aug 13, 2007)

*is 20in blue about 3lbs?*



Andre said:


> Bigpapamd1
> 
> During the second week of Oct there were over 20".... 4-6 lbs


how long is a 6lber, ~27in?


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

> how long is a 6lber, ~27in?



My geuss would be around 25-27 "

Caught last yr ..well over 5lbs


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Andre said:


> My geuss would be around 25-27 "
> 
> Caught last yr ..well over 5lbs


i see you know george also!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

George is a pier legend....if you find George your find the fish ...lol


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Andre said:


> George is a pier legend....if you find George your find the fish ...lol


 yes ive fished with him at NB, Jug bay, Waysons Cnr, & St. Clements Isl earlier this yr !!!


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

bigpapamd1 said:


> yes ive fished with him at NB, Jug bay, Waysons Cnr, & St. Clements Isl earlier this yr !!!


And who hasn't fished with George and his telescoping .....pole.
Just kidding I enjoy fishing with George and Teddy when they are down at the beach.

JC


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

oh wow 85 posts wooo hooo


----------



## don geronimo-NOT (Apr 1, 2007)

Go to South Beach, face the water and then turn left. Keep going until you see the sand and the water's on your right.

North Beach is about 1 mile north of the intersection of rt 260 and rt 261 in VERY north Calvert County. About 25 minutes from I-95 and Md Rt4.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

Fishbreath said:


> By the way, has anyone seen my Geritol and Depends....


its prob next to your jack, unless you were really drunk and drank that sheet


----------

